# USB-MIDI Breath Controller from Tecontrol



## antoniopandrade (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys, have any of you seen this? I caught this on my Youtube subscription list and was like, "SAY WHAT?!" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-U44kNtmI

There's been a huge gap in the market for something like this. I just feel it's a bit pricey for what it is, but I know people would be willing to pay the price because the alternative is... well there really isn't any (unless you're willing to go through a heckuva lot of trouble for a BC3).


Has anyone chanced by this toy yet?


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 27, 2013)

THIS IS GREAT!!!!

I have Nick.B Air Command, but what it lacks is exactly what this ones exels in:
USB Conectivity, and most importantly - different curves.....

Want Want Want....


----------



## trumpoz (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow - what I have been looking for. Why do I feel this itch in my wallet?


----------



## redleicester (Feb 28, 2013)

Been trying to order one for a while but they're out of stock :(


----------



## windshore (Feb 28, 2013)

impressive.... so ready for this!


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 28, 2013)

out of stock as of today


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 28, 2013)

I am interested as well.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 28, 2013)

I got an email from them and they're pretty sure they'll have them by the end of next week


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 28, 2013)

At first I thought the guy was following an Oral Sex Tutorial.
Looks fairly simple to use, and the idea of having the Roland Infared thing and Air on the same keyboard controller is pretty cool too.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 10, 2013)

gonna get one when they are back in stock. Beats the pants off everything else for the price and I've heard good things about it. 

Also you can axe them to email you when they are back in stock. They seem like some nice guys over there.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 14, 2013)

these are back in stock


----------



## windshore (Mar 14, 2013)

I got mine and LOVE it!
Of course I'm a woodwind player so it seems very natural to use breath to control dynamics. This device is very elegant in that you just have a usb stick, a tube and a mouthpiece. Very easy to attach to my keyboard and get out of the way when needed. The software helps get the kind of response you want and can quickly change what CC you're controlling...

2 thumbs up!


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2013)

windshore @ 14th March 2013 said:


> I got mine and LOVE it!
> Of course I'm a woodwind player so it seems very natural to use breath to control dynamics. This device is very elegant in that you just have a usb stick, a tube and a mouthpiece. Very easy to attach to my keyboard and get out of the way when needed. The software helps get the kind of response you want and can quickly change what CC you're controlling...
> 
> 2 thumbs up!



Mark, how would you rate it compared to, say, bc3 or akai usb?


----------



## windshore (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm afraid I haven't used the BC3. I have an old AKAI EWI and find this infinitely easier to use. I've drawn a curve that feels pretty good and think it is kind of a revolution for me. 

EWI is a PITA with a lot of libs because you want to get to key switches too and there's only one Velocity level generally. 

The interesting thing I'm finding is that a lot of string and brass libs are sounding better because I'm not at 127 so much.


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks, that's interesting... I have been using a bc3 for years, but the little pipe you blow into was so delicate it kept breaking... after the third bc3 got broken I gave up, and bought an ewiUSB which isn't bad, but I'm basically using it as a breath controller so I might as well buy this one... thanks again


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 14, 2013)

here is some feedbacks from users
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=364700

It seems really interesting.


----------



## windshore (Mar 14, 2013)

This is simplicity itself. They include a couple of options for wind piece but basically you could buy the rubber tubbing at a hardware store and use about anything you can fit to the tube for a mouthpiece. (I'm using the setup that allows air to escape via another plastic connector.) Obviously this is a lot smaller than using the Akai.


----------



## redleicester (Mar 15, 2013)

And now back in stock!


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 15, 2013)

Ordered this morning


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 21, 2013)

Has anybody had one of these shipped to the states that could give me an idea of how long their shipping takes? It hasn't been super long or anything I'm just curious.


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 21, 2013)

mine shipped out a cpouple of days ago. I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got it today, and that's a very good controller, althought I need to optimize the curve and mouthpiece to my use, just a question of time and practice.
the installation was very easy, just plug and play, and saving to save your own cc and curve etc directly in the controller is easy, no need to close your DAW, at least in my setup. that's really useful when you search and try the best settings . I really recommand it 
I have wivi band since a long time and use it a lot, but I just discover the quality of this one with this breath controller.I have made a try with albion ( strings and winds) and will surely use it too.


----------



## windshore (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm loving the controller. Ideally the software would allow more customization of the response curve. Right now there can only be one anchor point and adjusting one side of the curve inversely affects the other. I've found something I like pretty well, but hopefully we'll see the software progress just a bit more.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 25, 2013)

It took ten days in shipping. This thing is great. It's my first breath controller, but it seems to work exactly as I would want/expect. I also like that the entire breathing apparatus can be replaced with a 5 dollar trip to the hardware store.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 28, 2013)

windshore @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> I'm loving the controller. Ideally the software would allow more customization of the response curve. Right now there can only be one anchor point and adjusting one side of the curve inversely affects the other. I've found something I like pretty well, but hopefully we'll see the software progress just a bit more.



I went to visit Mark (Windshore) today and he got me going with this. Thanks, Mark. 

Beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is my review.
http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=11085


----------



## windshore (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice article Jay!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 2, 2013)

windshore @ Tue Apr 02 said:


> Nice article Jay!



Thanks Mark and thanks again for jump starting me with it.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

May I ask how well does this breath controller work with Native Instruments Kontakt 5 libraries? I am interested in how well it works with Kontakt 5 since I have so many nice wind, string, and ambient sounds.

Also how much fiddling around does it take to get a realistic instrument sounding volume dynamics under TEC breath controller?

If you used Kontakt, How much tweaking did you have to do for Kontakt and what did you tweak? just curious.

Reason I ask is, I have an older Yamaha WX11 from the 1990s and for the life of me I cant get it to play any kind of realistic breathy sounds smoothly in Kontakt, no matter whose library I use. The WX11 uses the CC2 for breath and tried controlling the volume and other things with no luck so far.

Sounds like this device works pretty good.

thank you for any info on this,

DaveT


----------



## windshore (Apr 6, 2013)

I've used it almost exclusively with Kontakt. I've used it with LASS, SM, Cinebrass etc., but also VSL.

Anything you can use CC modulation on will work. It's been easy for me to use and adjust quickly. I'm not sure what specific library you might have had problems with in the past so don't know if I can address your question any better.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 6, 2013)

I finally ordered mine and I'm anxiously awaiting delivery. I've been playing with SM Brass a lot lately and have been on the fence on picking up the Clarinets. Perhaps my experience with this controller + SM will push me over the edge (kinda want to be pushed in this case)


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello windshore,

Thank you your reply and that kontakt works well for you. I am interested in getting this controller

The instruments I was trying to use with my WX11 was the standard kontakt libraries, Band, World, Orchestral, and Choir. Also the Embertone instruments, Sexy Sax, shire flute.

May I ask what modulation parameters you were controlling in Kontakt with the TEC Breath controller 

My WX11 works, but what ever parameter I used with the WX11, it does breath control very crudely. I couldnt get the nice smooth dynamic volume swells like what Torley did in his video review of the TEC. My WX11 seems to do large jumps in volume changes allot as I blow into the WX11. I was CC learning the Volume controls to breath control in Kontakt, either the main volume slider, or the volume control in the amplifier section.

I feel maybe the new technology(TEC controller) might give me much better responses breath wise than my older WX11. The WX11 worked great on my older Synth hardware when I had them. 

Hope this explains what I am using. Take care,

DaveT


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 7, 2013)

I originally thought I wouldn't use the little air release valve that comes with the controller as I'm not really a wind player. It makes it a LOT easier for me to use! 
You can also tongue note attacks with it, which I was unable to do w/o it. 

I would encourage anyone to install it, you can simply shut off the air flow if you want the other behavior.


----------



## minimidi (Nov 22, 2013)

I just saw that there is now a new model with real MIDI out connection...

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...ntroller-offers-usb-midi-din-midi-connections

http://www.kvraudio.com/product/uni-midi-breath-controller-by-tecontrol


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 22, 2013)

I have this and I love it. It works amazingly well with the samplemodeling instruments. but I also use it with LASS and CineWinds, CineBrass, anything that has a dynamic I can control with a cc. 

I had a pedal controlling dynamics, but it was very clunky for me. The breath controller just feels very natural. I'm not a wind player though I have dabbled with pennywhistles melodicas and harmonicas 

Highly highly recommend it.It's so much faster than a mod wheel, and imho opinion more accurate. 

I had a little problem with my unit and the TEcontrol guys were super responsive and are sending me a replacement. 

FYI They have a firmware/software update that adds aftertouch and pitch as destinations.


----------



## MMMusic (Nov 23, 2013)

I have it too, and it works great. Only thing I dislike is, that when you finish a long legato-line (and you've got no air left in your lungs) the cc obviously dips to your lowest value, and that can effect the tail/reverb - at least in Spitfire-products.

But you can edit this afterwards- or make sure to have enough air to finish each line.

You look like a fool though, when using it (my girlfriend says)…. :D

M


----------



## minimidi (Nov 23, 2013)

MMMusic @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> You look like a fool though, when using it (my girlfriend says)…. :D



Maybe she just doesn't like the idea of her boyfriend blowing... :mrgreen:


----------



## MMMusic (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha - you're probably right o=<


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 23, 2013)

I get looks too, but it's been transformative in the expression I can impart to my solo lines especially with sample model instruments, it works really well with most everything else, it's just way more responsive than a mod wheel or a pedal, and two free hands!! 

I find I don't have to think about adding expression as much, it's more natural.


----------



## minimidi (Nov 27, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> I find I don't have to think about adding expression as much, it's more natural.



+1, definitely.

I never owned a Yamaha BC3a but thanks to TEControl I now know what breath control can do for expression and I understand why the BC3a is so sought after. I don't really understand why Yamaha decided to discontinue it! 

Kudos again to TEControl for developing such a good alternative, and what's more at an affordable price.


----------



## ch4rles (Dec 23, 2013)

antoniopandrade @ Thu Feb 28 said:


> Hey guys, have any of you seen this? I caught this on my Youtube subscription list and was like, "SAY WHAT?!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-U44kNtmI



I learned about this device yesterday on this forum and I want to buy it. Does anyone here recommend getting the optional headset too?

Thanks


----------



## rdieters (Mar 27, 2014)

antoniopandrade @ Thu Feb 28 said:


> Hey guys, have any of you seen this? I caught this on my Youtube subscription list and was like, "SAY WHAT?!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-U44kNtmI
> 
> ...



Just ordered it and looking forward to receiving it. I hope it is a valid replacement for my broken BC3A.


----------



## ch4rles (Apr 12, 2014)

rdieters @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Just ordered it and looking forward to receiving it. I hope it is a valid replacement for my broken BC3A.



Never had a BC3A but I have this and I think it's really great. 

The mouthpiece is practically identical and the sensitivity curve can be adjusted to any shape and range, which should allow you to match the BC3A response.


----------



## rdieters (May 10, 2014)

ch4rles @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> rdieters @ Thu Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered it and looking forward to receiving it. I hope it is a valid replacement for my broken BC3A.
> ...



Ok! After playing with it for a couple of weeks, I can definitely share your opinion. This thing is really good, and actually it responds faster and more precisely.

I noticed immediately that it is also much more repeatable, no need to keep adjusting the offset like on the Yamaha BC3. And I like very much the ability to tune the sensitivity with a curve. This is a major step forward.

Unlike the BC3, it goes back to precisely the desired value when one doesn't blow. Before I had to set the offset higher than I wanted just to make sure it could go back to zero reliably. Now I can just work with no offset at all if I want and it is brilliant. 

I guess the difference comes from the sensing principle: the BC3 has a little rubber bellows inside that moves a little in response to pressure and - in addition to being quite fragile - it probably always comes back to a slightly different position due to friction. The TEControl has no moving parts as far as I can tell, therefore it must be some kind of solid state sensor. 

I also got the optional headset. The mouthpiece is very similar - although not identical - so no surprises there. All considered I'm very happy with it.


----------



## PerryD (May 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUJBW9w_MQo

Thanks to all the people that have watched my video! The headset for the TEC is definitely a plus IMHO. :D 

-Perry-


----------



## rdieters (May 10, 2014)

PerryD @ Sat May 10 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUJBW9w_MQo
> 
> Thanks to all the people that have watched my video! The headset for the TEC is definitely a plus IMHO. :D
> 
> -Perry-



Thanks to you for making it! And I just saw that Youtube suggests another amazing video right next to yours. I highly recommend watching both!


----------



## clarkus (May 10, 2014)

I'd love to hear from Jay Asher, who wrote review in Film Music Magazine, if he still likes it & uses it. :D


----------



## minimidi (May 28, 2014)

Here is a new breath device from Russia

http://youtu.be/3N01v-VCpYw?t=3s


----------



## ch4rles (Jun 5, 2014)

minimidi @ Wed May 28 said:


> Here is a new breath device from Russia
> 
> http://youtu.be/3N01v-VCpYw?t=3s



It's from Serbia, not Russia. Hilarious anyway!


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you order this breath controller in the United States? Or is the only option to order it directly and have it shipped across the Atlantic? How much is the shipping? Are there any add-on fees for importing? And how is the Euro conversion handled?

I'd love for anyone in the U.S. who has ordered this to help me understand the process.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't remember all the details but it was an extremely straightforward experience buying it. Took me ten days to get it in NC. And paypal handled the conversion. As far as I know they have no us distribution. 

JJ


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah_dziz @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> I don't remember all the details but it was an extremely straightforward experience buying it. Took me ten days to get it in NC. And paypal handled the conversion. As far as I know they have no us distribution.
> 
> JJ



Thanks JJ, somebody finally answered my question!


----------



## rdieters (Jun 18, 2014)

DaddyO @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Ah_dziz @ Thu Jun 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember all the details but it was an extremely straightforward experience buying it. Took me ten days to get it in NC. And paypal handled the conversion. As far as I know they have no us distribution.
> ...



I am in Germany and I got it in a couple of days. Very smooth, no problems at all.


----------



## maclaine (Jun 18, 2014)

rdieters @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> DaddyO @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah_dziz @ Thu Jun 12 said:
> ...



I ordered mine about a month ago and just received it Monday. The Deutchse Post tracking system stopped updating a few days after it shipped, so it was a mystery when it was going to show up, but arrived just fine.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 19, 2014)

maclaine @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> rdieters @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > DaddyO @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on how it my work for a US customer. Given that I'm in Seattle, which is basically South Alaska (!), if I order it will be awhile delivering.


----------



## maclaine (Jun 19, 2014)

DaddyO @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> maclaine @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > rdieters @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> ...



I'm in Seattle as well, so I imagine it would take the same amount of time to get to you as it did to me. I just found out that you can enter Deutsche Post tracking numbers in the US Postal Service tracking website and get accurate information. It says mine left Germany on May 30th and arrived here on June 14th, so it was faster than I thought.


----------



## rdieters (Jul 5, 2014)

maclaine @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> I'm in Seattle as well, so I imagine it would take the same amount of time to get to you as it did to me. I just found out that you can enter Deutsche Post tracking numbers in the US Postal Service tracking website and get accurate information. It says mine left Germany on May 30th and arrived here on June 14th, so it was faster than I thought.



Deutsche Post is efficient and very reliable. I suppose they have some kind of arrangement with USPS to allow the detail tracking on usps.com. Glad it worked well for you.


----------



## spikescott (Jul 5, 2014)

I've had one of these for about a year. Before that I used (& still have) a BC3 with the MIDI Solutions box. 

I find this a great controller, simple to use and set up. I use it mainly with brass & wood libs & it works fantastically well with Berlin Woodwinds and all the Sample Modelling stuff. WIVI too, but I don't use that so much anymore. I'm a keyboard player, not a wind player.

The BC3 is ok, but deffo from the last century compared to the TeControl.


----------



## ch4rles (Jul 13, 2014)

spikescott @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> I've had one of these for about a year. Before that I used (& still have) a BC3 with the MIDI Solutions box.
> 
> I find this a great controller, simple to use and set up. I use it mainly with brass & wood libs & it works fantastically well with Berlin Woodwinds and all the Sample Modelling stuff. WIVI too, but I don't use that so much anymore. I'm a keyboard player, not a wind player.
> 
> The BC3 is ok, but deffo from the last century compared to the TeControl.



I have it too - found out about it here, on this forum - and I also think it is great. It is so simple, intuitive and easy to use, and yet it packs such a punch in terms of expression, especially with Samplemodeling VIs.

I simply love it and can't put it down.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if Akai's EWI 4000s/5000 can do the job as well as this? Kinda interested in getting one for performing but would definitely sell it to me if I could use this with composing! Just not sure if they can do as much detail and are as compatible.


----------



## rdieters (Aug 11, 2014)

eidrahmusic @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Does anyone know if Akai's EWI 4000s/5000 can do the job as well as this? Kinda interested in getting one for performing but would definitely sell it to me if I could use this with composing! Just not sure if they can do as much detail and are as compatible.



I've never had an EWI but in principle I would think yes. However wouldn't an EWI be cumbersome if all you want is expression? 

It is of course a different matter if you are a woodwind or brass player and also want to play notes with the EWI. Unlike the EWI, the breath controller allows controlling a single parameter (usually expression but the TEC can be set to anything you want) and you still need to use a keyboard.


----------



## ch4rles (Aug 12, 2014)

Another video with samplemodeling and breath controller


----------

